# Giant Mystery LGB Cotton Bag ?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi ALL!
I got this Gian LGB Bag with a bunch of G trains. It says "LGB , The Big Train". It's huge! Measures 26" X 26", without the handle, made of these rough cotton. What IS the deal with this bag? Was it meant to haul around you G scale trains to you buddies place?
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Boutique item I suppose....


----------



## IllinoisCentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if it was meant to haul trains, but they used to have a bunch of stuff with their logo on it in the back of the annual catalog. I seem to recall clocks, signs, hats, t-shirts, etc.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

LGB had those bags indeed. You can find them in (older) catalogs.
I guess they were ment for traders/shops and if I remember correctly it can hold a starterset box.

Here's a (very small) picture I found on the internet:


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Those bags are from days long ago when LGB made a Quality product, If you were to get todays version it would be made out of rice paper............... He He He


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The bags were a forerunner to the plastic bags. They were made to hold one train set.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 06 Jun 2010 09:24 AM 
The bags were a forerunner to the plastic bags. They were made to hold one train set. 

Not really forerunners but actually a luxurious and more durable variant of the plastic bags. Not just a plastic bag but some small "extra" for the customer that just sold a new set. Also, cotton bags were a hype the last decade (at least in Europe) because they were (are) enviremental more "correct".







You could even get them at supermarkets...


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

These bags were given out at the LGB Festival in 2006. They were used to pack train purchases in in the warehouse sale.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the vinyl version

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-HUGE-VINTAG...5193544d2c 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-HUGE-VINTAG...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5193544d2c 

And another cloth version 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Weird-Odd-Unique-Different-Cotten-HUGE-LGB-Train-Bag-/160442888969?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item255b243309 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Weird-Odd-Uniqu...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item255b243309


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought they were form Train Shows. They were given out to hold all your Catalogs and Brosures that you collected at the train show. We use to give them out at print shows for that purpose.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB also had a nifty ball point pen which I really like. As it uses a PaperMate refill, it writes nicely. 
The clock worked for awhile but died after about 5 years.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well my LGB orange colored beer opener -purchased used on ebay-still works flawlessly! 

while all of the above comments may be true as to how and where and when they have been used or given, 

the fact is that the canvas bag was LGB item #81118 and appeared in the 96-97 catalogs 

while I'm no expert, it seems LGB varied its boutique offerings every few years or so


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I still have a pair of LGB sunglasses, and they work great, you can't see anything but LGB ... really! it's printed on the lenses! 

Of course people will say that there's tons of people who have that vision problem without the sunglasses... 

Greg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

That cotton bag folds-up and fits in my pocket for train shows. All other bands fit it there just fine. Beyond that, LGB never made a hand truck. Even better yet, when a dealer puts it in your car. I don't want to say who.


----------



## EX-LGB-SALES-REP (Aug 31, 2010)

As an EX LGB Sales REp, I can tell you about the Large LGB Cotton Bags. LGB had these bags made in Asia. They were designed to hold an LGB starter set. The bags were also used as promotional items at trade shows. The bags were added to the LGB "Botique" line due to numerous requests from consumers and dealers. If I remember correctly there were 3 different versions of the bag.


----------

